# مساعدة في تركيب مكيف هوائي سبليت 12000



## laifabrahim (16 يوليو 2010)

اخواني انا قمت بكل التركيبات المعمول بها 
الا انني وصلت الانبوبين النحاسيين الى الوحدة الخارجية وتوقفت 
لعدم علمي بكيفية فتح الغاز الخاص بها
هل هنالك طريقة محددة ومتبعة لذالك 
او اقوم بفتح البرغي للقناتين الصغيرة والكبيرة 
النحاسيتين كما هو مبين في الصورة 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اينور سهام (16 يوليو 2010)

الجواب 
1- شد جميع الاجزاء بشكل جيد
2- فتح فالف انبوب الرفيع على نصف 
3- سوف يتوزع الغاز في داخل الانبوب 
4-غلق فالف انبوب الرفيع
5- تنفيس(تفريغ الهواء) من الولف الى الاخير
6- فتح فالف انبوب الرفيع وانبوب العريض


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (16 يوليو 2010)

اسمع اول شي قبل لاتشغل الجهاز 
افتح احد المحبسين واغلقه بعد بضع ثواني .. وجيب لك شوية مويه وعليه صابون او فيري وافحص توصيل المواسير للوحده الداخليه ثم الخارجيه لو كله تمام افتح المحبسين وتوكل ع الله و راقب الجهاز كيف يعمل ويعني فيه حرارة بخط الطرد وفيه برودة من الوحدة الداخليه وهل خط الراجع بداء يهدا ... وخلي عينك على سحب الجهاز للامبير .. 
لو كل اللي ذكرته لك مش مفهوووم ... وانت اول مره تركب جهاز ومالك بالشغله هذه .. اقولك توكل افتح المحبسين مع بعض ووصل الكهرباء وتوكل .. لاتقلق كبرها الجهاز يحترق ... بتخسر وبتشتري واحد غيرة ..

موفق \ وتقبل مروري


----------



## mahammadsniper (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكوروووور على الموضووووووووووووع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## laifabrahim (16 يوليو 2010)

اينور سهام قال:


> الجواب
> 1- شد جميع الاجزاء بشكل جيد
> 2- فتح فالف انبوب الرفيع على نصف
> 3- سوف يتوزع الغاز في داخل الانبوب
> ...


انا فهمت منك مايلي 
ارجو توضيح اكثر 
1-فتح فلف الانبوب الرفيع على النصف:28:
2-انتظر بضعة ثواني 5...6 ثواني ثم اقوم بغلقه:28:
3-تنفيس وتفريغ الهواء من الولف الاخير هذه لم افهمها ??????????:29:
4-فتح فالف الانبوب العريض والرفيع على اخر حد:28:
وتشغيل الجهاز على بركة الله
......
هل هذه الطريقة الموجودة في الفيديو في الدقيقة 5.50......6.20
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdMR...4DBC728B&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=70


----------



## laifabrahim (16 يوليو 2010)

عبدالله ابوبكر قال:


> اسمع اول شي قبل لاتشغل الجهاز
> افتح احد المحبسين واغلقه بعد بضع ثواني .. وجيب لك شوية مويه وعليه صابون او فيري وافحص توصيل المواسير للوحده الداخليه ثم الخارجيه لو كله تمام افتح المحبسين وتوكل ع الله و راقب الجهاز كيف يعمل ويعني فيه حرارة بخط الطرد وفيه برودة من الوحدة الداخليه وهل خط الراجع بداء يهدا ... وخلي عينك على سحب الجهاز للامبير ..
> لو كل اللي ذكرته لك مش مفهوووم ... وانت اول مره تركب جهاز ومالك بالشغله هذه .. اقولك توكل افتح المحبسين مع بعض ووصل الكهرباء وتوكل .. لاتقلق كبرها الجهاز يحترق ... بتخسر وبتشتري واحد غيرة ..
> 
> موفق \ وتقبل مروري


 
 انا فهمت منك مايلي 
ارجو توضيح اكثر 
1-فتح فلف الانبوب الرفيع على النصف:28:
2-انتظر بضعة ثواني 5...6 ثواني ثم اقوم بغلقه:28:
3-تنفيس وتفريغ الهواء من الولف الاخير هذه لم افهمها ??????????:29:
4-فتح فالف الانبوب العريض والرفيع على اخر حد:28:
وتشغيل الجهاز على بركة الله


----------



## laifabrahim (18 يوليو 2010)

وين الاخوة الافاضل.......................


----------

